# Magic plants



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

You won't believe this...

I picked up some boxing day plants at Rogers. Magic one's.

I brought them home, everyone in the house was having a nap, and I didn't really feel like getting into securing them to driftwood, so I just put them in the tank.

Couple hours later, POOF! the lights come on in the tank, and the Java fern had perfectly placed itself between two Anubias plants! :bigsmile::bigsmile: Wonder how long it's going to stay there...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can see a long line up in front of Roger's tomorrow morning before they open.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Behold, the magic plants have not moved!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

If only you could plant a whole tank that way!


----------

